# Another Florida Pigeon Needs Home



## Twiliteyes (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Everyone!
I have a male pigeon who I rescued as a baby. He needs to be around others of his kind. Although I live out in the country I also have a family of Hawks behind my house who would love to make him dinner. As a matter of fact, I allow him to fly outdoors with supervision and lo and behold a hawk grabbed him! Luckily we were able to save him with minimal injury. I do not have the space or time for him as I work long hours. Please email me if you can adopt him. 

Millie


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

*hey their*

hey their are u still looking for a home for this lil guy im willing to take him in as i love pigeons and want them to be happy and we have never had hawcks down here


----------



## Twiliteyes (Dec 31, 2002)

BirdBoy I sent you a private reply. Please let me know where you live. Do you have other pigeons?


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Hi Millie, I sent you a private e-mail.

Julie


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

*hey*

yes i do have other pigeons and im still very intereasted in taking in this bird i have been working with pigeons over 2 years now


----------



## Twiliteyes (Dec 31, 2002)

I just sent you a private messsage


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi There,

I was just looking for an update on this link. Have you found anyone to give your birds a home? Yong


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Hi Yong, I'm there again. 

Julie


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Good glad to hear that you are safe and sound =) Yong


----------

